

NY Times on Studiomates, co-working space in Brooklyn - adamhowell
http://mobile.nytimes.com/article;jsessionid=28769A7C97D4F8EFF591ED6A159C8B96.w5?a=784691&single=1&f=35

======
edw
I live in Old City, Philly, where we have Indy Hall. (<http://indyhall.com/>)
A lot of people like it, but I really don't want to work around people who,
plus or minus, are just like me. (I believe the word for us is "nerds.")

My favorite co-working space is a coffee shop because it tends to be a lot
more diverse than the intentionally created spaces I've seen. That said, I
think I would very much enjoy working out of Paragraph, a writing space in
Manhattan. (<http://www.paragraphny.com/>)

